# B11 Rear Disk Brakes ---- JACKPOT!!!!



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

So, I'm at the junkyard today. My mission, to find a rear hub/rotor or spindle mounted rotor that will fit a B11. After scrounging all of the Nissan models it was obvious I couldn't use Nissan rear disc brakes.

So, I look around to make sure nobody is looking, hang my head, put some black electrical tape over my eyes...like those jap porn movies...and sneak over to the Honda section. The first car that looks promising is a 1986 Prelude with spindle mounted rotors. I pull off the caliper, the disk, and caliper mounting bracket and dash back to the Nissan section. I don't think anyone saw me.

I locate a suitable B11 to test with, pull the entire rear brake assembly and try and jam the Honda rotor on the spindle. Almost but not quite. So, I pull all the bearings out and what do you know, both the Prelude and the B11 use the EXACT same bearings...things are looking up. But it still didn't fit. It took a few seconds to realize that the space between the Prelude bearings was slightly less than the B11 bearings....JACKPOT!!!!

How do I plan to make this work you may ask. Well, here it goes:

ROTOR MOUNTING:
1. Pull an '86 Prelude spindle and my B11 trailing arms and take them to a machine shop.
2. Have the B11 spindle cut to match the bearing journal distance and thread depth of the Prelude spindle.

CALIPER MOUNTING:
1. Take a prelude bracket and have the center hole cut a little (like 1-2mm) larger and have holes drilled to match the B11 brake mount holes...or
2. Have custome brackets made with the B11 mount dimensions and the Prelude caliper mount hole dimensions.

After that the rest is gravy. Brake lines and ebrake can easily be made to work.

Once I get it all done, I'll worry about proportioning. Of course I plan to upgrade the front brakes to a removable, vented disk. Anyone know if the B12/B13/N11/N12 steering knuckle is a bolt on replacement for the B11? Would like to bolt on a set of '87 pulsar knuckles since I plan to use the CA16DE tranny for my CA18DE conversion. Also going to go with a more powerful booster.

SWEET JESUS THIS IS REALLY GONNA WORK!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

Ur car will still be gay! LOL. J/K. Cant wait till you get that engine so we gut ur gay engine you have now. HEHE 

LATA!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Skyline GTR? Boy, now I'm gonna have ta take you out ahind da woodshed and teach you a lesson bout respect. Where's dat dadgum hickery switch?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Ummmm???? OK. I take it that MyetballJR is your son wanting a proper ass beatin?? Honestly, I'd really take a cracked out B11 or B12 over a pocket draining tank. Wish the junkyard down the road would let me rummage through the yard for parts.
OMFG!!! Your car is cursed!!! What's next, a SIR II badge?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Yeah that's him bustin' my chops. Dude if I had the money for a Skyline you bet I'd have one but $100k is a little out of my pricerange...until I win the lottery.

When I'm done with the rebuild, the only badge will be the factory "NISSAN SENTRA" badge on back and the "NISSAN" badge on the front. Both repainted and clearcoated.

Thought about having a totally anonymous car but I'd like people to know they are getting spanked by a Sentra.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Yeah, it's no fun spanking someone when they'll tell their friends who witnesses the ass-kickin it was something else. Ass for the 100K Skyline, think if you put that money in a B12. Nuf said. I'd love one, but I love the B12, the ultimate sleeper.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Your search lead you to a prelude, HUH! You are a true junkyard compadre'. I place fuses in my sockets and stuff them with seat cushion If it cost you a $1.00 to get in like a round here, you got to get your dollar's worth I hope the hybrid-prelude-sentra brake set-up works well for you.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Oh Yeah, it's a buck to get in. Always come away with something for my money. One thing that pisses me off is the fact the counter guys always jack up the price on me. The computer lists the price for every part but they manually type in a higher price. Of course if I looked like I lived in a trailer on the southside I bet I'd pay the real price....pisses me off. Maybe I need to hire one of them "homeless vet will work for food" guys to take my parts to the counter.

Them Prelude brakes will definately work. The only thing I'm not sure about is how much, if any, of a wheel spacer I'll need to make up for the narrower Prelude rotor. I'll get it done and have the fastest 60-0 B11 in history....hehehe


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You put the CA18 in there and you will have the fastest 0-60 as well.


----------



## malaysia_boy (May 17, 2003)

Myetball...is ur rear disc conversion success?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Not yet. The entire project is on hold for several months. I'm sure I'll be putting up alot of posts and pics once I get the project going.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

D'oh. I'm waiting!!! Ihave a set of b11 rear ends that I will convert as soon as I hear more info!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I wouldn't wait for me. It's gonna be a long time before I get my project back on track. Just go for it. Here's a few things you will need from an '84-'87 Prelude:

- Caliper mounting brackets. Will need to have center hole slightly enlarged and mounting holes redrilled to match the B11 mounting holes.
- Calipers
- Backing plates (if you want)
- Complete brake cable assembly from a Prelude...handle and all. Will be much easier than trying to modify the B11 e-brake to fit the Prelude calipers.
- Rotors
- Bearings (same bearings as B11)
- Seals (same seals as the B11)
- Spindle work. Will have to have the B11 spindles machined to match the Prelude. Basically the distance between where the bearings ride needs to be reduced and the threads will need to be cut farther in.

That's basically it. The Prelude came in standard and Si models. The only difference was the size of the rear brake pads, all the other parts are the same.

The Prelude has the rotors mounted to the rear side of the rotor. I planned on mounting mine on the front side of the rotor.....just to be different.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I think i'm gonna look for those parts... the rear drums on the B11 were annoying me. getting the nice huge brakes with the SE-R rotors was cool, but this would rule!


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

this could be promising... anyone know any aussies?

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=382848

read the specs: discs front and rear.

don't believe it? supersize the ad at the bottome of the page. same thing... 4 wheel discs. 

now if only the stuff is swappable.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

HELL YEAH!!

http://www.geocities.com/changerz/diskbrakes.html

rear sway-bar, too!!

i love you aussies!

soooooo. anyone know any aussies?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

that's crazy, those pulsars are awesome!!!


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

Yay! found an aussie who's willing to help hook me up! i'm gunna have rear disc brakes, nyah-nyah!!


----------



## malaysia_boy (May 17, 2003)

that's what we here in malaysia got for the rear disc conversion...a straight forward conversion.

I have severals sunny B11 driver running the rear disc thatl lazarus shown.

but the problem is i can't seems to find an extra set for my sunny.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i've heard you could also use the discs from a NX1600 or NX2000. maybe i'm wrong...but as far as i know they're almost similar chassis.


----------



## malaysia_boy (May 17, 2003)

rear sway bar....from what model? or any part number?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

The B11 was the last Sentra to use a rear spindle, after that they use a hub. The B12 and later model discs won't work since they don't have the bearing inside. 

If you're looking for a rear sway bar for a B11 check out this link and look up Nissan Pulsar,Sentra. They offer a 1" front and 7/8" rear bar with urethane bushings for $149 each.

http://www.swaybars.com/search/select.asp

I got hooked up by blownb310 with a 1-1/8" front bar from Quickor. I checked their site and they didn't list sentra but you may want to contact them.

http://www.quickor.com/

The link above shows the complete rear disc converstion from an Aussy Turbo Pulsar (N12). Looks like they came stock with a rear swaybar.

http://www.geocities.com/changerz/diskbrakes.html


----------



## malaysia_boy (May 17, 2003)

is b11 listed as sentra year 83-86 is www.swaybar.com?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

malaysia_boy said:


> is b11 listed as sentra year 83-86 is www.swaybar.com?



Yes, 83-86 is B11.


----------



## toygeek (Apr 22, 2003)

I know this might sound kinda retarted.... but I was at pick'n'pull the other day and saw other FWD cars with the same bolt pattern, etc. and though to myself "why not just cut the DB setup off that and weld it a B11's rear suspension arm?"

So, why not? Is that too loony? I'm not saying it IS a good idea, but, why ISN'T it?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

The only reason I can think of that I would caution against it is the requisite skill needed to ensure it is safe after it's complete. With the right tools and skill just about anything is possible.


----------



## malaysia_boy (May 17, 2003)

dun think weldin a good choice......


----------

